# fuel leak and a quick fix until parts get here is this ok?



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Ok here is the deal,

The car is leaking fuel from the small fuel line thats attched to the filler neck and run's into the tank. The guy at the parts store here said it might be like a vent hose for the tank as he wasnt sure when i told him where the hose went to. Of course no parts stores that are open have the hose I need as all of there's are too small. I was told by the guy at the parts store that I could use heater hose as a quick fix for a little while until i could get some ordered that is large like I need. 

I went ahead and got the heater hose and used it (fear of it not last however until I replace it with what I get from a dealer or larger parts store) The guy at the parts place said the fuel would eat thru the heater hose after a bit. My question is this, is it just a vent hose? If so then why did it leak fuel when i drove hard into curves and leak when I drove the car hard? If its just a vent hose will the heater hose last until I can get a hold of some fuel line to use for it?


Thanks for any help

Donnie H.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes, you'll be fine.

it's a vent hose, yes... but it vents out of the top of the tank. when you're driving hard, the fuel in the tank is splashing around (there is almost ZERO baffling in our tanks!), so it splashes out of the vent hose.

for the time being, that heater hose will be fine. I've had some on my car for a couple years and it hasn't leaked yet. eventually it will eat through the hose again and you'll need to replace it with the proper stuff- or just do a second cheap fix like I'll probably do.


----------

